# 457 Transfer Processing Time for 2015



## nrs2015 (Feb 2, 2015)

Hi,
I'm Ram and I've been on a 457 since June 2015 (valid until 2018). However, my employment contract got terminated on 12 Jan 2015, and I was able to find a new employer and apply for a transfer of sponsorship on 28 Jan 2015. Can someone advise me on how long the 457 transfer applications are currently expected to take, given the current work load for the Immigration office? I'm very nervous, and living on little money left.


----------



## tawan (Feb 11, 2015)

nrs2015 said:


> Hi,
> I'm Ram and I've been on a 457 since June 2015 (valid until 2018). However, my employment contract got terminated on 12 Jan 2015, and I was able to find a new employer and apply for a transfer of sponsorship on 28 Jan 2015. Can someone advise me on how long the 457 transfer applications are currently expected to take, given the current work load for the Immigration office? I'm very nervous, and living on little money left.


My employer submitted mine last Monday and still waiting. And the job is in NSW 
How long (and where) did it take for your case after all?


----------



## mine7 (Feb 22, 2015)

Hello Ram and Tawan,

I am in a similar situation looking for visa transfer , Can you let me know how long did it take for you guys for visa transfer?


----------



## tawan (Feb 11, 2015)

mine7 said:


> Hello Ram and Tawan,
> 
> I am in a similar situation looking for visa transfer , Can you let me know how long did it take for you guys for visa transfer?


Mine is still processing , it has been exactly 2 weeks now. Keep waiting


----------



## mine7 (Feb 22, 2015)

tawan said:


> Mine is still processing , it has been exactly 2 weeks now. Keep waiting


I am informed that 457 transfer should happen anywhere between 2 to 4 weeks. I think you should get it in this week, Good luck! 
Please update the thread once you get it


----------



## tawan (Feb 11, 2015)

Hi All,

My agency just called me that my visa transfer is completed.I can start working with my new employer asap.

The process took around 2 weeks as you guessed and stated in many websites


----------



## mine7 (Feb 22, 2015)

tawan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My agency just called me that my visa transfer is completed.I can start working with my new employer asap.
> 
> The process took around 2 weeks as you guessed and stated in many websites


Congrats! Thanks for letting me know


----------



## bonnie1 (Mar 4, 2015)

Hi,

sorry to jump in. I understand my new job lodged my application for my visa to be transferred on the 19th Feb. I cant start my new role until its been approved? how long have other peoples take? is there any reason I should be worried that it wont get approved?? 

Thankyou!!!!!!!


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

You cannot work for your new employer until the nomination has been approved, as your visa would still be linked to your previous employer. The nominations for transfer take approx. 2-4 weeks. Assuming your employer knows how to properly complete the nomination or has used a registered migration agent, there's no reason to be worried about approval.


----------



## mine7 (Feb 22, 2015)

bonnie1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> sorry to jump in. I understand my new job lodged my application for my visa to be transferred on the 19th Feb. I cant start my new role until its been approved? how long have other peoples take? is there any reason I should be worried that it wont get approved??
> 
> Thankyou!!!!!!!


Hi Bonnie,

Can you update if your visa has been approved?
As suggested by Maggie, tentative time frame is 2 to 4 weeks. Mine is pending for about two weeks now..

Thanks!


----------

